
Show HN: SweeperCraft – design your own Minesweeper board - breck
https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepercraft/
======
breck
A few sample boards:

Hello
[https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepe...](https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepercraft/#rows/8/columns/16/layout/aabcqKjIFLjcsKjgqKiaaa)

All you need is
[https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepe...](https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepercraft/#rows/8/columns/32/layout/aaaaaea8qN5aqKjaqejcFebcqKbaqIraFJWyFGaaaaa)

Smile!
[https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepe...](https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepercraft/#rows/16/columns/16/layout/aaaaaaaaaaaeiaaaaaaaaaaaeaGieaqGa8aaaaaaaaa)

------
breck
This is a sample app for a new type of web framework we are working on:
[https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/tree/master/treeCompon...](https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/tree/master/treeComponentFramework)

The long term vision is 1 syntax for web components, html, css, javascript,
etc. All state should be viewable/dumpable via a simple toString() method.

Feedback on either is welcome!

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks for the trip down memory lane playing Minesweeper again. I found a bug
- the timer keeps on ticking after I have completed the game and it says there
are -1 bombs.

~~~
breck
Oh no! I'm unable to reproduce. Could you share the game url you played?

[https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/issues/88](https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/issues/88)

~~~
quickthrower2
[https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepe...](https://jtree.treenotation.org/treeComponentFramework/sweepercraft/#rows/9/columns/9/layout/eGaaqrIqqaeaaa)

~~~
breck
Hmm, I still can't reproduce (screenshot added here:
[https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/issues/88](https://github.com/treenotation/jtree/issues/88))

Do you mind sharing your OS/Browser/Device? Any errors in dev tools console?
Possible to send a screenshot?

------
bitmaster2000
This brings back 30 year old memories. :)

